# Who is into reptile photography?



## andynic07 (May 9, 2016)

I love photographing my reptiles and wild ones. Here are some of mine.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 9, 2016)

Some beauties there Andy. It's not hard to find people on here who don't love reptile photography, a bit harder to find people with such skill (I know of plenty, but I'm not an amazing photographer myself )


----------



## aspidito (May 9, 2016)

Stunning photos.....well done & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 9, 2016)

Wish i could get such great pics of mine


----------



## baker (May 9, 2016)

I am certainly into it, haven't been able to do it as much as I would like though with uni this year. I do much rather photographing while reptiles than my captive ones. Here are a couple of recent shots I have taken.


Common Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis punctulatus) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Water dragon (Intellagama lesueurii) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Southern leaf tailed gecko (Saltuarius swaini) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Hatchling brown tree snake (Boiga irregularis) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Iridescent litter skink (Lygisaurus foliorum) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Eastern brown (Pseudonaja textilis) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## CrazyNut (May 9, 2016)

I do what I can with the body and lens I have. Nothng spectacular just the standard 18-55mm and 75-300mm zoom lens pared with an eos 1100d body . It does the job, wish I had either external flash (only use the on board flash, throughs some pretty harsh shadow though) and/or a 100mm Cannon f/2.8 EF macro lens


----------



## andynic07 (May 10, 2016)

Very cool shots [MENTION=28684]baker[/MENTION]


----------



## BredliFreak (May 10, 2016)

Great shots Cameron!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 10, 2016)

I enjoy it, not that great at it.
But my wife is much better than I.
Been a while since we've been out to look for a few opportunities.
Here's some of my wife's shots.


----------



## andynic07 (May 10, 2016)

Very artistically I like them [MENTION=17860]ShaunMorelia[/MENTION]


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 10, 2016)

[MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] thanks, all credit lies with Shari though.
We used to herp all the time, but since my wife has had trouble getting around we are limited to very short trips and not too far from the car. Good thing on the right nights, can just road herp


----------

